# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #12629 GFan2, Εξάρχεια

## gfan

*#12629 GFan2, Εξάρχεια*





*Εξοπλισμός :*

7x RB 433AH
1x RB 450G
3x Groove 5Hn
Feeder 5 giga
Wistron neweb CM9 Atheros 802.11a/b/g
R52 nm
Pacific omni 8 db
3x Switch 16 X1000
Πιάτα Gibertini 80CM
Πιάτα Gibertini 1 M
Πιάτα Gibertini 60CM
Panel 5 Ghz
Καλώδιο Aircom Plus
Καλώδιο LMR-400

*
Λειτουργικό :*
Mikrotik mipsbe-v5.14 with BGP + routing filter.


*Υποστήριξη :* 
Ο κόμβος και όλος ο εξοπλισμός υποστηρίζεται από yuasa battery 120 va, για τυχόν διακοπές ηλ.ρεύματος. 


*Traffic κόμβου :*
http://10.3.37.1/graphs/
http://10.3.37.2/graphs/
http://10.3.37.3/graphs/
http://10.3.37.4/graphs/
http://10.3.37.6/graphs/
http://10.3.37.7/graphs/


*Σελίδα κόμβου :*
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=12629


Τοπικό δίκτυο (10.2.47.0 - 10.2.47.255) 
Τοπικό δίκτυο (10.3.37.0 - 10.3.37.255) 






*B.B. Link :*

GFan2 (#12629) --> GFan1 (#12628 )
GFan2 (#12629) --> GFan5 (#16093)
GFan2 (#12629) --> piratx mac (#15174)
GFan2 (#12629) --> SV1JCZ-2 (#16455)
GFan2 (#12629) --> Pantak (#16480)
GFan2 (#12629) --> GFan7 (#17093)
GFan2 (#12629) --> Predator (#14822)
GFan2 (#12629) --> mimis87 (#16849)
GFan2 (#12629) --> noolis (#13906)
GFan2 (#12629) --> SV1JCZ-1 (#6771)
GFan2 (#12629) --> anman (#5078 )
GFan2 (#12629) --> ktsaou (#7471)
GFan2 (#12629) --> C&Iathe (#57)
GFan2 (#12629) --> VLAHOS10 (#17643)
GFan2 (#12629) --> klarabel (#3725)
GFan2 (#12629) --> atsradio (#13605)
GFan2 (#12629) --> Principal (#17285)
GFan2 (#12629) --> nitsibal (#17885)
GFan2 (#12629) --> chem (#17709)
GFan2 (#12629) --> GOUNARA (#10130)
GFan2 (#12629) --> sv1fzz (#3936)
GFan2 (#12629) --> Philip_II (#3956)
GFan2 (#12629) --> Rainbow Warrior (#15465)
GFan2 (#12629) --> parnis (#16382)
GFan2 (#12629) --> VLAHOS12 (#17777)
GFan2 (#12629) --> bak (#15876)



*Access Point #1 :*

AWMN-12629-GFan


*Access Point #2 :*

ΑWMN-12629-TEST





Ευχαριστώ όλους τους φίλους που βοήθησαν στο στήσιμο του κόμβου απο τον Ιανουάριο του 2009 εως και σήμερα.

Φανουράκης Γιώργος




Παραθέτω την οπτική επαφη του κόμβου:


GFan2 (#12629)_1.jpg GFan2 (#12629)_2.jpg GFan2 (#12629)_3.jpg IMG_1165.JPG IMG_1166.JPG IMG_1167.JPG IMG_1168.JPG IMG_1169.JPG IMG_1170.JPG IMG_1171.JPG IMG_1172.JPG IMG_1173.JPG IMG_1174.JPG IMG_1175.JPG IMG_1176.JPG IMG_1177.JPG IMG_1178.JPG IMG_1179.JPG IMG_1180.JPG IMG_1181 πειραιας.JPG IMG_1182.JPG IMG_1183.JPG IMG_1184.JPG IMG_1185.JPG IMG_1186.JPG IMG_1187.JPG IMG_1188.JPG 



Παραθέτω την κατασκευή του κόμβου :


GFan2 (#12629).jpg GFan2 (#12629)_46.JPG GFan2 (#12629)_45.JPG GFan2 (#12629)_44.JPG GFan2 (#12629)_42.JPG GFan2 (#12629)_40.JPG GFan2 (#12629)_32.JPG GFan2 (#12629)_29.JPG GFan2 (#12629)_13.jpg GFan2 (#12629)_15.jpg

----------


## klarabel

Να τα εκατοστήσεις Φίλε Γιώργο. Χρόναι πολλά !! :: 

Γιατί 35 feeder ? Δεν βγαίνουν. Υπάρχουν και panel, grid κλπ. Dual feeder δεν βλέπω, αλλά και virtual AP's να είναι, πάλι λιγότερα θα έπρεπε να είναι.

----------


## θανάσης

Ο μεγαλύτερος wifi κόμβος παγκοσμίως.  ::

----------


## gfan

nagios registered:



> Nagios data:
> 
> Hostname : gfan2
> ID : 12629
> Coordinates(x,y) : 1043,1366
> Router IP : 10.3.37.1
> Backbone links : 12628,16093,15174,12481,16455,16480,10721,17093,14822,16849,13906,4097,6771,5078,7471,57,17520,17643,3725,4875,13605,17285,17885,2710,9009,17709,10130,3936,3956,15465,18939,16382,17777,15876,10058
> Mail address : *****@yahoo.gr
> 
> A mail with your data has been sent to Nagios team.


Παρακαλώ τους admin, όπως μας μεταφέρετε στους AX/BX ενεργούς κόμβους.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## klarabel

Δεν απάντησες, αλλά βλέπω το διόρθωσες !!! ::

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα Γιώργο καλώς όρισες στους Αχ/Βχ, αν και καθυστερημένα.

Εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο, για σένα και τους κόμβους σου. Καλοτάξιδος κι από εδω.

Με την ευκαιρία :

Εδω και μία εβδομάδα απο τώρα ενημερώθηκαν *όλοι οι ρουτερ* σε mikrotik v5.14.
Τα BGP routing filter πλέον τρέχουν σε πρωτόκολλα: 




> /routing filter
> add action=accept chain=awmn-bgp-in disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=\
> 10.0.0.0/15 prefix-length=32
> add action=accept chain=awmn-bgp-out disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=\
> 10.0.0.0/15 prefix-length=32
> add action=discard bgp-as-path-length=20-600 chain=awmn-bgp-in disabled=no \
> invert-match=no prefix=10.0.0.0/8 prefix-length=9-24
> add action=discard bgp-as-path-length=20-600 chain=awmn-bgp-out disabled=no \
> invert-match=no prefix=10.0.0.0/8 prefix-length=9-24
> ...



Επίσης : 
Ενημερώθηκαν στο WIND , η αρχική σελίδα, τα DNS (forward), DNS (reverse) και τα nameserver(NS) στο WIND και σε όλους τους router του κόμβου.

by senius.

----------


## senius

ωρε Γιώργο, το avatar που έχεις, (σκοτώνει) ....... το γουστάρω...

ενδιτ: σημαίνει κάτι?

----------


## eagleg

Πάντα τέτοια

----------


## senius

Σήμερα έγινε update σε όλα τα μπρίκια του κόμβου GFan2 (#12629), σε v 5.17

GFan2 (#12629) 7-6-2012.jpg


Τα γραφικά του κόμβου, τρέχουν από εδώ :
http://10.2.202.5:8080/sensorlist.htm
http://10.2.202.5:8080/sensorlist.ht...=60&listid=323


Υπάρχουν πιάτα και b.b. link ελεύθερα, στείλτε pm.

----------


## gfan

Αυριο το πρωι ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 7 ΙΟΥΛΙΟΥ θα γινη προγραματιζομενη διακοπη της ΔΕΗ απο τις 08:00 μεχρι....????

GFan voip:5410 190000

----------


## senius

> Αυριο το πρωι ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 7 ΙΟΥΛΙΟΥ θα γινη προγραματιζομενη διακοπη της ΔΕΗ απο τις 08:00 μεχρι....????
> 
> GFan voip:5410 190000


_Υποστήριξη :
Ο κόμβος και όλος ο εξοπλισμός υποστηρίζεται από yuasa battery 120 va, για τυχόν διακοπές ηλ.ρεύματος._

----------


## gfan

Η 120ΑΗ ειναι στο #12628

----------


## senius

Γιώργο, χρόνια πολλά για την ονομαστική σου εορτή, να χαίρεσαι την οικογένεια σου με υγεία πάνω απ' ολα !!!
Καλή δύναμη .....!!!!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ξέρεις εσύ ....  :: 

gfan2.jpg

http://www.awmn./album.php?albumid=68
http://www.awmn.net/album.php?albumid=68

----------


## klarabel

...και να χαιρεται και τους κόμβους του. Αυτο γιατι δεν το λές ?

----------


## senius

Γιώργο,
Σου αφιερώνω τα αβαταρ σου, να εννοεί οτι πραγματικά δίνει. *ΟΤΙ ΕΣΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ Ο ΑΡΧΩΝ*. (Άλλωστε εγώ το είχα επιλέξει να το εχεις)
Τα χαλάσατε όλα? η μου φαίνεται?
Να 'στε καλά ρε παιδιά .....
Παρακαλώ άλλαξε του κωδικού σου. Τον έχουν πολλοί,

τνχ men.

----------


## ipduh

εάν υπήρχαν 1000 διαφορετικοί τρόποι να στηθεί ένας κόμβος με 10+ routers και δεκάδες ασύρματες ζεύξεις 
οι 999 χρησιμοποιούνται ταυτοχρονα στον κόμβο gfan2
ευτυχώς και δυστηχώς υπάρχουν περισσότεροι απο 1000 τρόπους

εγω προτείνω όλοι οι διαχειριστές να * συμφωνησουν* σε μια κοινή πρακτική
και κανείς να μην θεωρεί τον χρόνο του ή την γνώμη του σημαντικότερη των άλλων

ελπίζω να σταματήσουν οι τσακωμοί και οι παρεξηγήσεις γιατί μόνο κακό κανουν στο δικτυο *μας*

----------


## NetTraptor

Καταντάει λίγο βαρετό. Απλά φτιάξτε ότι χαλάτε ή ζητήστε βοήθεια αν δεν τα καταφέρνετε και αφήστε τις εξυπνάδες. Μην ποσταρετε όπου να ναι οτι να ναι

----------


## ipduh

τί χάλασε ρε παιδιά; στο vpn που εχει χάσει 1% της λειτουργικοτητάς του αναφέρεστε; 

ή proxy-arp ή καποια στατική θα το φτιάξει απλώς βαριέμαι να το δω τώρα και τον gfan που ειναι ο μονος που επηρρεαζεται δεν το νοιαζει και τοσο 

πειράματα εννοείς το οτι ανοιγοκλεισε το BGP μερικες φορές και καναμε επανακίνηση σε μερικους δρομολογητές 
όταν προσπαθούσαμε να βρούμε τι φταίει με το VoIP;

εγω πάντως έρχομαι στο forum να μιλήσω για τεχνικά θέματα, να μάθω πράγματα , και να φτιάξω πράγματα

αν ήθελα δράμα θα έβλεπα κανα τουρκικο

αν ηθελα να συμμετεχω σε διαγωνισμο κατουρήματος παλι αλλου θα πηγαινα

ΕΙΡΗΝΗ ΡΕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111111112221!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!21111111111

----------


## senius

> Καταντάει λίγο βαρετό. Απλά φτιάξτε ότι χαλάτε ή ζητήστε βοήθεια αν δεν τα καταφέρνετε και αφήστε τις εξυπνάδες. Μην ποσταρετε όπου να ναι οτι να ναι





> αν ήθελα δράμα θα έβλεπα κανα τουρκικο
> αν ηθελα να συμμετεχω σε διαγωνισμο κατουρήματος παλι αλλου θα πηγαινα
> ΕΙΡΗΝΗ ΡΕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111111112221!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!21111111111


Νεα bb link 
GFan2 (#12629) - akakios1 (#18245)

GFan2 (#12629) - seimaz-koridallos (#19695)
και μάλιστα αυτά, χωρίς σχόλιο..... για το φιλαράκι τον Γιώργο.

Ας διαβάσουμε την σελίδα από την αρχή της :



> Εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο, για σένα και τους κόμβους σου. Καλοτάξιδος κι από εδω.
> Με την ευκαιρία :
> Εδω και μία εβδομάδα απο τώρα ενημερώθηκαν όλοι οι ρουτερ σε mikrotik v5.14.
> Τα BGP routing filter πλέον τρέχουν σε πρωτόκολλα:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /routing filter
> ...


@ *ipduh ,* 11 φίλτρα ήταν ....... μετά ... γέννησαν κατά 2, από κάποιους...



> εγω πάντως έρχομαι στο forum να μιλήσω για τεχνικά θέματα, να μάθω πράγματα , και να φτιάξω πράγματα


Σεβαστό βρε φίλε. Σ' ευχαριστούμε.!!

----------


## ipduh

μεγειά oι καινούργιες ζεύξεις ,

το ένα φίλτρο , awmn-bgp--in , δεν είχε οριστεί πουθενά ( μια επιπλέον παύλα ) ... 

να συζητήσουμε ποιά και εάν χρειαζονται φίλτρα στο BGP ... 
υπάρχει ενα νήμα ... να συνεχίσουμε εκεί

senius, αυτό για να μην έχεις κωδικούς ξέχνα το ( ποιός θα κάνει τα updates στα mikrotikia; )

 :peace:

----------


## senius

> μεγειά oι καινούργιες ζεύξεις ,
> 
> το ένα φίλτρο , awmn-bgp--in , δεν είχε οριστεί πουθενά ( μια επιπλέον παύλα ) ... 
> 
> να συζητήσουμε ποιά και εάν χρειαζονται φίλτρα στο BGP ... 
> υπάρχει ενα νήμα ... να συνεχίσουμε εκεί
> 
> senius, αυτό για να μην έχεις κωδικούς ξέχνα το ( ποιός θα κάνει τα updates στα mikrotikia; )


Έχετε πλάκα τελικά. Ανώριμο μυαλό και ότι δείχνει θες η θέλετε εντυπώσεις στους αλλους.....
Ξέρεις που?
εδώ; εδώ που λες : ποιος θα κάνει τα updates στα mikrotikia; 
Είσαι αρρωστημένο *troll μυαλό*, *και όχι μόνο*, αν δεις τα ενεργά bb link του gfan γενικά (gfan1-gfan52.. και οπου παει), δες η δείτε γιατί έχουν γίνει και για ποιο λόγο. όταν είχαν γίνει, δεν υπήρχες καν.
ρε συ τι νόμιζες? οτι είμαι ένα κουμπί γι αυτά που νομίζεις ?
ένα upgrade?
οκ να στε καλά.....


Ενα έχω καταλάβει.
Εχετε έρθει πολύ μετά, για να λέτε τι φταίει.
θα ήθελα να μου πεις που φταίω και ακόμα αν φταίω κάπου πες μου. να διακόψω τα 85% των λινκ που έχω δώσει στον gfan, μπορεί να ηρεμήσετε και να βρείτε τρόπο να περνάτε από αλλού. ..... χλωμό κι αυτό.....

----------


## ipduh

αρχίσαμε πάλι,

το εννοουσα με καλό τροπο αυτο για τα updates ... γιατί κανεις αλλος δεν τα κάνει στον gfan2

αυτο με το φιλτρο που δεν είχε οριστει όντως έφταιγε και δεν κατηγορώ κανέναν για αυτό ήταν ενα `spelling mistake`

το τσιγκλισμα που κάνεις θεωρήται trolling ... ψάξε λίγο τον ορισμό
τα υπολοιπα δεν τα σχολιαζω ... πολύ χαμήλα - πολύ γρηγορα πέφτει το επίπεδο ...

 :peace:

----------


## NetTraptor

Δεν ήταν spelling. Είναι το prepend που είχα βάλει εγώ για να παίζει το voip. Αν το αλλάξατε τώρα έχετε prepend σε όλα τα λινκ KARALOL.  :: 
Και φυσικά είμαστε πάλι 30 χρήστες λιγότεροι στο voip.awmn

Βρέθηκαν 106 συνδεμένοι χρήστες !!!!

Εγώ προτείνω να αφήσετε τον κόμβο του gfan στην ησυχία του. Ψάξετε πάλι λίγο τι γίνετε με τα sip.

----------


## NetTraptor

> θα ήθελα να μου πεις που φταίω και ακόμα αν φταίω κάπου πες μου. να διακόψω τα 85% των λινκ που έχω δώσει στον gfan, μπορεί να ηρεμήσετε και να βρείτε τρόπο να περνάτε από αλλού. ..... χλωμό κι αυτό.....


Και ότι λέγαμε ότι θέλει άδειασμα. Για πες τι να ρίξω.

----------


## senius

Κάντε ότι νομίζετε.
Προσωπικά εγώ στον Γιώργο θα προσπαθώ όσο μου δίνει το δικαίωμα, να του φτιάχνω οτι μου ζητάει. και θα το τηρώ συνέχεια. χρόνια τώρα το κάνω για το καλύτερο του AWMN.

Αν κάποιοι επειδή δεν τους βολεύει για πολλούς λόγους, .... ας με αδειάσετε.
Αυτό θέλω κι εγώ, να φανεί το άδειασμα.

Και μετα θα παμε ολοι μαζι το τροπάριο : *κι αιραναν τον ταφο και τα routes αι μοιροφοραι μοίραι.* 
ΟΣΟ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΣΑΣ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ
ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΤΟ

----------


## senius

Εδώ σε θέλω στις μαγκιές Ιωσηφ......

----------


## NetTraptor

Ρίξε λίγο νερό στα μούτρα σου. Πάλι ξεφεύγεις και προκαλείς να σε τσιγκλίσει λιγάκι κάποιος.  ::

----------


## senius

> αρχίσαμε πάλι,
> το εννοουσα με καλό τροπο αυτο για τα updates ... γιατί κανεις αλλος δεν τα κάνει στον gfan2


Σου ζήτησε κάτι και δεν το έκανες?
Μου ζήτησε κάτι ο Γιώργος και δεν το έκανα?
Έκανα κάτι που δεν μου ζήτησε ο Γιώργος? κι αν ναι, που και ποιο είναι? Τι είναι αυτό που 2-3 χρόνια υποστηρίζω τους κόμβους του σε ότι μου εχει ζητήσει και εχει πάει λάθος? Κι αν τοσα χρόνια εχει πάει λάθος, γιατι κανενας δεν το έχει εμφανίσει?
Εσύ τι είσαι και απαντάς χωρίς να ξέρεις?

----------


## senius

> Ρίξε λίγο νερό στα μούτρα σου. Πάλι ξεφεύγεις και προκαλείς να σε τσιγκλίσει λιγάκι κάποιος.


Παραμένω αυστηρά σε αυτα που ανέφερα παραπανω.
Όλοι έχουμε την καλή διάθεση για όλα.
Όταν αρχίζετε τις @@ριες, εδώ θα φανεί ποιος μπορεί τελικά να τις καταφέρει.
να σαι καλά μαν.

----------


## ipduh

_

----------


## ipduh

nettraptor, πάμε παλι | πάμε παλι 
,τα άνοιξα όλα και θα δοκιμάσω να βρω πάλι τι φταίει νωρίς το πρωι οταν θα εχετε κοιμηθει σχεδον ολοι





> Δεν ήταν spelling. Είναι το prepend που είχα βάλει εγώ για να παίζει το voip. Αν το αλλάξατε τώρα έχετε prepend σε όλα τα λινκ KARALOL. 
> Και φυσικά είμαστε πάλι 30 χρήστες λιγότεροι στο voip.awmn
> 
> Βρέθηκαν 106 συνδεμένοι χρήστες !!!!
> 
> Εγώ προτείνω να αφήσετε τον κόμβο του gfan στην ησυχία του. Ψάξετε πάλι λίγο τι γίνετε με τα sip.


στα σιγουρα θα μπορουσες να το ονομάσεις κάτι πιο κατατοπιστικό ή ακόμα καλύτερα να έκλεινες το link; 
κατι είπες καπου , αλλα σοβαρά περιμένεις να διαβάσω προσεκτικά *αύτο* το νήμα;

Πρακτικά αυτό διαφήμιζε σχεδον όλες τις διαδρομές στο awmn σε εμένα με πολυ μακρια paths και έκανε ολην την κίνηση να πάει απο αλλού
σε έναν κόμβο με δεκαδες ζευξεις ποτέ δεν θα ερχοταν κίνηση απο εκει ισως πλην ενος εξαιρετικου melt-down ολα κατω μονο αυτο επανω --ουτε καν `set-bgp-prepend=8` --
... η λίγη μη BGP κίνηση που πήγαινε ή ερχονταν περιστασιακά από εκεί ήταν μη συμμετρική
τζάμπα το ρεύμα ...

Το έψαξα και άλλο και τελικά το άνοιξα κανονικά και δεν διαπραγματεύομαι καν το κατέβασμα του -- όποιου δεν του αρέσει φίλτρα --
... είναι μια χαρα link που παίζει στα 100%/100% CCQ και εξυπηρετεί πολύ κόσμο


κάτεληξα στα ίδια ... και αύτο είναι το τελευταίο iteration της λούπας ... ορίστε:

*

Αν δεν σου παίζει το voip ίσως είναι γιατί

UPD :5060 <-> :5060 δεν παίζει σε όλες τις διαδρομές

άλλαξε το source port σε κάτι διαφορετικό από 5060 και 5061 και θα παίξει 100%

εάν δεν μπορείς να αλλάξεις το source port στο voipo-τηλεφωνο σου άλλαξε το destination port σε 5065

*

Προφανώς είναι firewall δεν ξέρω που ...

ορίστε πως φαίνονται τα πράγματα απο εμένα lg.ipduh.awmn 

δεν έχω firewall σε κανέναν border δρομολογητή, όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να το ψάξει και άλλο θα του δώσω και πρόσβαση

εμένα πάντως μου φτάνουν οι υπόλοιποι πιθανοί UDP source-port:destination-port συνδιασμοί
που ίσως παίζουν στο δίκτυο και δεν θα ξοδέψω άλλο χρόνο σε αυτό

επείσης δεν μου αρεσει να πυροβολω στο μετωπό μου οταν κάτσει μια μύγα σε αυτο 

.. το voip μου και οποιου ενδιαφέρθηκε να το φτιάξει λειτουργεί ...

break;

----------


## NetTraptor

Για τελευταία φορά και αρχίζω πραγματικά να απορώ πως δεν το καταλαβαίνεις. Να σου πω μια μεθοδολογία.

Κλείνεις όλα τα λινκ του gfan και αφήνεις εσένα και το dc. 
Τότε δεν παίζει τπτ από voip. Είναι η μοναδική διαδρομή προς το DC και δεν παίζει τπτ εκτός από αυτούς που έχουν αλλάξει πόρτες.
Άρα φως φανάρι ότι από εκεί έρχεται το πρόβλημα. Είναι κάτι που δοκίμασα δεν στο λέω έτσι για να λέω. Για αυτό μπήκε και το Prepend.

Μετά αφού βρεθείς σε αυτή την φάση. Δουλεύεις πάνω στον δικό σου κόμβο να δεις αν είσαι εσύ ή κάποιος πιο πίσω. 
Έχοντας αφήσει τον κόμβο του gfan όπως σου υπέδειξα. Κλείνεις τα πάντα στον δικό σου κόμβο και αρχίσεις να ανοίγεις σε 2αδες ζεύξεις.

gfan-geioa
gfan-gmarkos
gfan-nikolasc
κτλ

Σε κάποια δυάδα θα δεις ότι θα έχεις πρόβλημα. Από εκεί εντοπίζεις σε ποιον router έχεις πρόβλημα ή ποιος είναι αυτός πίσω σου που έχει το θέμα. 
Αν σε καμία δυάδα δεν βρεις διαφορά τότε αρχίζεις να ψάχνεσαι διότι έχεις εσύ το θέμα.

Με αυτή την διαδικασία πηγαίνοντας προς τα πίσω θα βρεθεί αμέσως το πρόβλημα.

Η αλλαγή σε άλλη πόρτα δεν δικαιολογείτε καθότι το sip έχει dedicated πόρτες 5061 και 5060. Το να αλλάξει όλος κόσμος (40-50 χρήστες) τις πόρτες επειδή δεν έχετε την υπομονή και σεβασμό προς όλους να το κοιτάξετε δεν το δέχομαι.

Επίσης μην ξαναγράψεις αυτή την μ.... με τις πόρτες πουθενά άλλου στο forum. Δεν είναι συμβουλή αλλά χαζομάρα και κατάντια του δικτύου να μην μπορούμε να περάσουμε ένα voip.

Μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες απλά θα κατεβάσω το λινκ και παρακαλώ όποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει με ένα άλλο με από αλλού ας το πει (αυτή την φορά θα ήθελα καταλληλότερα κόμβο με λίγο σεβασμό και υπευθυνότητα προς όλους). Στο μεταξύ θα φτιάξουμε και το λινκ με τον spirosco μπας και δει κανείς άσπρη μέρα.

----------


## gas

Επειδη παρακολουθω την συζητηση με πολυ ενδιαφερον μιας και το voip ειναι μια πολυ χρησιμη υπηρεσια,
θα ηθελα να προτρεψω ολους τους κομβουχους να ειναι πολυ προσεκτικοι στο θεμα του routing και να το αφηνουν ελευθερο για ολους.
Οποιος θελει να κανει πειραματα και δοκιμες μονο στο εσωτερικο του δικτυο ή σε ιδιωτικα λινκς.
Το δικτυο ειναι για ολους και οχι για μερικους.
Απο την στιγμη που στηνουμε κομβο θα πρεπει να αποδεχομαστε με υπευθυνοτητα και καποιους ορους-κανονες που αφορουν το δικτυο γενικοτερα για κανουμε την ζωη μας πιο ευκολη εδω τουλαχιστον.

Αυταααααα!!!!

----------


## NetTraptor

Μπήκε Prepend και σηκώθηκε το λινκ με spirosco-fnet. Τώρα παίζουν όλα. 

ΑΝ λέω ΑΝ θελήσετε να το φτιάξετε πείτε μου να κατεβάσω to λινκ του spirosco στην FNET και να ακολουθήσετε την μεθοδολογία που προείπα. 

Αλλιώς τι να πω. Εκείνο το κομμάτι του δικτύου έχει πάψει να είναι neutral. Αν δεν παίζει το sip, πολύ φοβάμαι ότι αυτός που έχει κάνει την βλακεία θα την έχει κάνει και για άλλες υπηρεσίες.
Τόσα χρόνια που δουλεύαμε λόγο κόστους τα πάντα πάνω σε έναν router δεν είχαμε τέτοια θέματα. Τώρα με τα routerboard που είναι τσάμπα και μπορείς να βάλεις ένα router prive στο lan σου να κάνεις FW και routing έχουμε αγανακτήσει με τέτοια θέματα. 

Ίσως φταίει η πολυπλοκότητα, ίσως το ότι δεν κάνουμε workshop, ίσως και οι άνθρωποι.

----------


## akakios

> Ίσως φταίει η πολυπλοκότητα, *ίσως το ότι δεν κάνουμε workshop*, ίσως και οι άνθρωποι.


Θέλω workshop ΤΩΡΑ....!!!!!!

----------


## ipduh

nettraptor, το έκανα αυτό που λές ... δεν μπόρεσα να καταλήξω
οπως δεν μπορέσαμε να καταλήξουμε την προηγούμενη φορά

ίσως γίνεται να βρουμε που ειναι το firewall - filter που κανει την ζημιά αποκτώντας πρόσβαση σε κάποιον που δεν του παιζει-επαιζε το voip
εχω σε μερικα μέρη και θα προσπαθησω ... μαλλον το αλλο ΣΚ

γενικά νομίζω οτι καλό ειναι να εχει πολλά links στην Forthnet --δεν βλάπτει

έβαλες prepend στον router στo DC να τα πηγαίνεις όλα απο το άλλο link;
ΟΚ , αλλα αυτό με την μύγα ... δεν μπορω να καταλάβω το σκεπτικο του ολα η τιποτα 
δεν μου παιζουν ~ 4 απο τους (2^16 -1)^2 πιθανούς UDP source-port:destination-port συνδυασμούς σε μερικές διαδρομές και τα κλείνω όλα

*αυτο που λέω για τις πορτες δεν ειναι μ... , είναι η περιγραφή του προβλήματος και μια λύση που δουλεύει χωρίς να ανατινάξουμε το μισό δίκτυο*

εντάξει, επειδη 4-5 άτομα ( μερικοί με 10+ registrations ο καθένας ) δεν πληροφορήθηκαν οτι μπορουν να αλλάξουν το source port σε μια απο τις υπολοιπες δεκαδες χιλιαδες διαθέσιμες για να τους παίξει , ας ανακατεψουμε τελειως το δίκτυο ...
αν και το τελευταίο prepend μόνο το forum, το wind, και τον sip server πήγε λίγο εως πολυ πιο μακριά από τους περισσότερους

αν δεν είμουν ευγενικός θα χαρακτήριζα πολλά απο αυτά που έχουν ειπωθεί εδω μ.. , ο νοών νοείτω
όλα όσα λέτε τα διαπραγματεύομαι λογικά και δεν σας προσβάλω 

ελπιζω κάποιος να φιλοτιμηθεί να φτιάξει τα firewalls - filters που το προκαλούν σύντομα --χλωμό το βλέπω ομως--
το πιθανότερο ειναι οτι κάποιος-καποιοι το κανει-κανουν αθελά του(ς)

δυστηχώς δεν μπορω να διδάξω σε καποιον απλη ιnternet αριθμητικη ...
εαν δεν εχει καταλάβει οτι ενα internet ειναι ενας τεράστιος συμβιβασμός μη ελεγχόμενο απο ενα ατομο απο που να αρχίσω

καλα αυτο με το network-neutrality και σεβασμό στην κίνηση του άλλου είναι μεγάλο θέμα 
--ισως θα πρεπει να μπει μια συμφωνία peering στο wind

... εδώ μας λείπουν βασικές έννοιες και αξιώματα

αποχωρώ απο αυτήν την συζήτηση , ώρα να σπάσει ο βρόγχος ... μάλλον ήταν μια inner λούπα
τα παρακάτω ίσχυαν και ισχύουν

*3 μικρές σημαντικές λεπτομέρειες:

Δεν χρησιμοποιώ σε κάνεναν border δρομολογητή Firewall
Δεν χρησιμοποιώ σε κανέναν border δρομολογητή BGP filters
Δεν έχω πρόσβαση σε ολους τους κόμβους απεναντί μου και μερικοί απο αυτούς εχουν 10 δρομολογητές ο καθένας 
*

Οποιος θέλει ευχαρίστως να του δώσω πρόσβαση να κοιτάξει τους δικούς μου δρομολογητές

break;

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Σε όλα τα μπρίκια, έγινε αναβάθμιση OS σε v 6.7.
Νέα bb link με :
Stranger (#11465)
MEGATHIRIOS (#13133)
SV1GFU (#4272)

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα. 
Καιρό είχαμε να τα πούμε εδώ ...

Στον κόμβο GFan2 (#12629), μαζί με τον Γιώργο είχαμε απίθανες ταρατσάδες. 
Έγινε ανακατανομη των πιάτων στα rb433, και αλφαδιάσματα στα bb link από την αρχή. Έγινε εντατικό σερβις στον κόμβο.

Στον κόμβο GFan2 (#12629) , υπάρχουν 3 if ελεύθερα, που αναζητούν ταίρι !!!

Επίσης έγινε αναβάθμιση λογισμικού mikrotik στα μπρίκια, στην τελευταία version.

Συνεχίζουμε !!!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα και πάλι.
Καιρό είχαμε να τα πούμε εδώ στου Gfan...

Στον κόμβο GFan2 (#12629), μαζί με τον Γιώργο είχαμε και πάλι απίθανες ταρατσάδες και οxι μόνο. 

Αναβαθμίσθηκαν νέα RB433ah.
Τοποθετήθηκε νέος εξοπλισμός.

Δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb link με τον ανερχόμενο νέο κόμβο cotton (#22940) από Θρακομακεδόνες.

Επίσης προσωρινά υπάρχουν 3 ελεύθερα bb search που εκπέμπουν προς παντρειές:

awmn-12629_Gfan2_bb search1 στους 5480
awmn-12629_Gfan2_bb search2 στους 5500
awmn-12629_Gfan2_bb search3 στους 5520

Σε αναμονή ....

Υπάρχει και μια omni για εκπομπή στους 5Ghz, με ssid : AWMN-GFan, στους 5540, για φάρο διασύνδεσης...

Στην διάθεση σας για οποιαδήποτε διευκρίνηση....

senius.

----------


## senius

Στον κόμβο GFan2 (#12629), είχαμε ταρατσάδες, μέσα στο συνεχόμενο _lockdown λόγω_ _κορονοϊού_.
Ο κόμβος GFan2 (#12629), είναι και πάλι up and running !!!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Το τελευταίο 8αμηνο παρατηρώ ότι ο κόμβος GFan2 (#12629), υπολειτουργεί τραγικά.
Το σίγουρο είναι ότι το Switch που ενώνει όλα τα rb433 του κόμβου είναι χαλασμένο.
Γιώργο?

----------


## mikemtb

παρτον ενα τηλ βρε

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

